# Black standard puppies - breeder recommendations in PA/NJ/NY/New England?



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

ale kai in massachusetts? no web site, but you can look the kennel and breeder up. there's a pf member, alekairowdie, who owned one of the dogs from the breeder (as you can tell by her handle). maybe you can pm her. i'm sure there are other good breeders in the area in which you're looking, but still may be worth checking with alekairowdie.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm not so sure how busy Wendell is at this point since he is getting up in years, but don't take my word that he doesn't have something coming. In CT there is Madela (she is a relative of Wendell's) and Majessa. In NY there is Magic Castle (upstate), Eriand (Long Island), Jonie's Poodles (near Binghamton) and in PA there is Amandi (Lily's mom is an Amandi girl). In NJ there is Linda Howard (Sheherazade). For all those I've listed other than Madela I know dogs out of those kennels and have found them to be structurally sound and to standard of the breed and temperamentally nice to boot. I know a couple of Ale Kai dogs as well (Ferrari of poodles) and I know Wendell has worked closely with Madela.


----------



## Jacknic (Sep 14, 2010)

Rosebud poodles of PA has black puppies available. Health tested parents with AKC champion sired. Available


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I see that their girls are Amandi girls. Lily's mom is an Amandi girl too. I think she get a lot of her nice build and her work ethic out of those lines.


----------

